# Kitchen REMODEL DONE except 4 backsplash



## lisadesign (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you need to let the granite do the talking and tone the backsplash. The tile you have as a sample on the wall will be very busy when you do the whole backsplash. I would look at some neutral subway tile and add an insert decorative piece placed lightly throughout. The decorative insert should be coordinated very close to your granite. If you are having a hard time go to a large tile store such as daletile and ask for some suggestions. It will be worth your time and you will get several ideas.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Something much more subtle is needed.
Your sample is the wrong color and is fighting
the granite. A plain and solid tile would be a better
choice.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Let the granite and countertop do the talking. You can also use the same or similar countertop material for your backsplash, but rather than a slab, break it up by selecting a tile format for your backsplash. This can be act as budget-friendlier option than purchasing extra slabs to create a backsplash.


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

2 options: 2x4" subway tile keeps it classic and simple.
solid glass tile (2x8", 4x8") in a neutral tone updates the space and gives it a contemporary feel.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

first of all I'd like to say thanks to all of you for your recommendations. Keep in mind that this was my clients kitchen and she made the decisions on the tile. I was resisting these colors and patterns in favor of what all three of you have recommended. I will post photos of the finished product in the next few weeks and again, thanks for all your suggestions.


----------



## lionscourt (Jul 15, 2012)

Client has decided to hold off on tile for right now. Will get back to you later.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Caire Linens (Sep 26, 2015)

thin taupe tile back splash (pick a tone off of the counter top), with a single row of olive tiles running in the middle. will add just a hint of color and warmth to the kitchen


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

lionscourt said:


> first of all I'd like to say thanks to all of you for your recommendations. Keep in mind that this was my clients kitchen and she made the decisions on the tile. I was resisting these colors and patterns in favor of what all three of you have recommended. I will post photos of the finished product in the next few weeks and again, thanks for all your suggestions.


In your first post you send you were finishing your kitchen??????


----------



## fannny (Nov 13, 2015)

*contrast colours*

I would prefer oak color tile/ backsplash. Contrast colors always add beauty. We have black kitchen granitte top and backsplash tile is yellow. Bedford brooks designs did mine. Choose attarctive design patterns for they might give it visual impact or an optical illusion that none other combination might give.


----------



## MrWeathervane (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd go with the same type of tile that you have in the sample pictured, except all one neutral color or perhaps all slight variations of the same color, I'd personally go with a taupe.


----------

